# "LIKE" PETITION FOR FEMALE UK-M SELFIES



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

There seems to be an undoubtably uneven ratio of MALE selfies to FEMALE selfies on this forum.

So in the interest of "Equal Rights", diminishing double standards, sexism, and OBVIOUSLY the most important point of .... Encouraging our female BBing counterparts with constructive criticism, I would like to put forward the motion of "LIKES 4 LADIES".

If this post can reach a minimum total of... 40 likes? Then I say that's enough persuasion to force a mass surrender of female UK-M gym selfies.

NB: This isn't POF, so it would be inappropriate to ask for n00dz etc, but shots displaying the beautiful aesthetics of the female form IMO should be embraced.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

First in 39 to go


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

BUMP 4 LIKES


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Err maybe not


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Strong method of improving your like/post ratio!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Strong method of improving your like/post ratio!


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Strong method of improving your like/post ratio!





boutye911 said:


> Thats what i was thinking.


Should've thought about it yourselves... Plus we have benefits to look forward to at the end


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

The girls are gonna be singing that chainsmokers selfie song if this works

hopefully get some good shots of their lats though... I mean legs and butts after squats thats what i meant to say ...


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Strong method of improving your like/post ratio!


D'oh. wish I'd have thought of it myself


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Should've thought about it yourselves... Plus we have benefits to look forward to at the end


Yea im just jealous i never thought of it mate.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Strong method of improving your like/post ratio!


Yeah, but if you look at his old posts you quickly realize that's all he's trying to do... So why not make him a bit happy and tap his ego by giving a like? :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Err maybe not


Think again...

SET - IN - STONE.



A woman's word, is her word. She says there needs to be a "strong consensus"... I think this constitutes as a strong consensus. Can't argue with a woman 

Sorry @Lotte :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Yeah, but if you look at his old posts you quickly realize that's all he's trying to do... So why not make him a bit happy and tap his ego by giving a like? :lol:


I don't think I'd waste my time for virtual likes. Think I'd just post something because I felt like it lol


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Dude imagine if you get 3000 posts by June. You would be an idle on here.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Think again...
> 
> SET - IN - STONE.
> 
> ...


Doesn't apply to me


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Dude imagine if you get 3000 posts by June. You would be an idle on here.


I think we would need to demand videos at that stage of UK-M ladies performing squats.... For a strictly critical form purpose


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Doesn't apply to me


Afraid it does, unfortunately. She sailed you lot down the river


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................

................................................................................................................................................................................................Soon


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Afraid it does, unfortunately. She sailed you lot down the river


Nope, doesn't apply to me


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

16 likes in the thread; I much prefer this count. Not that I'm biased at all.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> 16 likes in the thread; I much prefer this count. Not that I'm biased at all.


16 likes and still no pics 

FAIL


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> 16 likes and still no pics
> 
> FAIL


17 and rising...

The op can only be told NO haha.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> 17 and rising...
> 
> The op can only be told NO haha.


Hahahah


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Best thread of the day.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

"IN" for the glutes selfies


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> "IN" for the glutes selfies


No ones getting anything lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> No ones getting anything lol


why not :crying:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No ones getting anything lol


Tamara would :tt2:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> why not :crying:


Lol because



Lokken said:


> Tamara would :tt2:


And that's no lie...... Song in there somewhere.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Doesn't apply to me


Why?? U got better legs than half the men on here!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why?? U got better legs than half the men on here!!!


Yeah but. They're jealous and bully me for it .,;,, I keep them hidden now  .

Apart from my avi  sneak peaks loooool


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

liked and in


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah but. They're jealous and bully me for it .,;,, I keep them hidden now


They won't..il beat them up for ya 

But on a serious note guys u create ur own beast...women did put pics up and got weirdo's trying to find them or we get criticised or told we 'think' we are special yada yada..so now women don't. There ya go!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> They won't..il beat them up for ya
> 
> But on a serious note guys u create ur own beast...women did put pics up and got weirdo's trying to find them or we get criticised or told we 'think' we are special yada yada..so now women don't. There ya go!


Haha well said


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> They won't..il beat them up for ya
> 
> But on a serious note guys u create ur own beast...women did put pics up and got weirdo's trying to find them or we get criticised or told we 'think' we are special yada yada..so now women don't. There ya go!


I was in no way involved in the above so don't let others ruin it for the me and the rest of the rest of the board (read mainly me)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No ones getting anything lol


C'mooon... it's okay I won't creep on them, my username is proof :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> I was in no way involved in the above so don't let others ruin it for the me and the rest of the rest of the board (read mainly me)


See even tho u wernt involved u suffer!!! Now there none of that nonesense with is ladies all u men putting ur pics up we have been polite no rudeness no stalking no perving..ok abit of perving but the other way round....just sighhhhhhh :nono:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> See even tho u wernt involved u suffer!!! Now there none of that nonesense with is ladies all u men putting ur pics up we have been polite no rudeness no stalking no perving..ok abit of perving but the other way round....just sighhhhhhh :nono:


Well it's 2014 now! All of the creepy perverts were wiped out in the Mayan Armageddon of 2013, everyone knows that. The only men left on this planet are kind, considerate, and like to touch a feminine side....

... Sorry, EDIT: *in touch with our feminine side.

We are the sort of gentlemen you can be proud to take over to your parents house and share a cup of tea with whilst looking through a photo album of selfies and eating a packet of hobnobs.

So I ask, this deed of grant be re-written. For the record, I saw your recent selfies album... And you're looking great!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Well it's 2014 now! All of the creepy perverts were wiped out in the Mayan Armageddon of 2013, everyone knows that. The only men left on this planet are kind, considerate, and like to touch a feminine side....
> 
> ... Sorry, EDIT: *in touch with our feminine side.
> 
> ...


Oh see what u did there sunshine!! Said all the pervs are gone then sneaked to my album for the latest peek oh reeeeeally!! Lol...thank you very kind of ya to say so. Tbh I don't care about putting one up not assed one way or the other I work hard for it why shouldn't I but 2 things tho one is I can't do it I havnt a clue on here. Two..rude men and bitchy girls..I just find it frustrating on here coz when they start with all the crap I can't type fast enough I prefer say it to my face well they prob wouldn't because I tell them about themselves but when u can't that gets toooooooo frustrating. And :yawn:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

*29 LIKES*....... Just saying.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Blatant Like whoring


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh see what u did there sunshine!! Said all the pervs are gone then sneaked to my album for the latest peek oh reeeeeally!! Lol...thank you very kind of ya to say so. Tbh I don't care about putting one up not assed one way or the other I work hard for it why shouldn't I but 2 things tho one is I can't do it I havnt a clue on here. Two..rude men and bitchy girls..I just find it frustrating on here coz when they start with all the crap I can't type fast enough I prefer say it to my face well they prob wouldn't because I tell them about themselves but when u can't that gets toooooooo frustrating. And :yawn:


Haha you never miss a trick  . Either way, I rate you for doing it... It's such a normal thing in a fitness community to upload selfies to help boost confidence, get tips and pointers, and ultimately just so you have it logged down yourself so you can see your progress. As for rude men, show me where they are and I shall drop a torrential amount of **** spam straight into their inbox... As for bitchy women, send them my way... I have a few Dutch ovens that are being fired up as we speak and I need some logs to stoke the flames.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Blatant Like whoring


Wah wah wah


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Wah wah wah


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha you never miss a trick  . Either way, I rate you for doing it... It's such a normal thing in a fitness community to upload selfies to help boost confidence, get tips and pointers, and ultimately just so you have it logged down yourself so you can see your progress. As for rude men, show me where they are and I shall drop a torrential amount of **** spam straight into their inbox... As for bitchy women, send them my way... I have a few Dutch ovens that are being fired up as we speak and I need some logs to stoke the flames.


Lol..forever making me smile......


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> They won't..il beat them up for ya
> 
> But on a serious note guys u create ur own beast...women did put pics up and got weirdo's trying to find them or we get criticised or told we 'think' we are special yada yada..so now women don't. There ya go!


Always someone there to ruin things isn't there lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'd be surprised if the likes would be sufficient to prompt the girls to share selfies. Those who are ok showing them, do. But hey...if it boosts the girls confidence then great


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I come to thread to perv on selfies.

Then to my no surprise I do no see no selfies.

I leave now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Always someone there to ruin things isn't there lol


Yes sirrrrrr ...raaaaaa la la la la no pics no pics no pics suck it uppppppppp :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I come to thread to perv on selfies.
> 
> Then to my no surprise I do no see no selfies.
> 
> I leave now.


HA HA HA HA......gutted!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of the females on here have avatars of there bum or knickers,

Front gate ,boobs etc,tbh ide rather see these than there mugs,which might

Not be up to much anyways:lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> I'd be surprised if the likes would be sufficient to prompt the girls to share selfies. Those who are ok showing them, do. But hey...*if it boosts the girls confidence then great*


EXACTLY! That's the whole point


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Most of the females on here have avatars of there bum or knickers,
> 
> Front gate ,boobs etc,tbh ide rather see these than there mugs,which might
> 
> Not be up to much anyways:lol:


This is actually a worthy shout


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

*32*.......... Oh so close


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> Most of the females on here have avatars of there bum or knickers,
> 
> Front gate ,boobs etc,tbh ide rather see these than there mugs,which might
> 
> Not be up to much anyways:lol:





SJL1990 said:


> This is actually a worthy shout


See so no need all the pictures are our Avis

Job done

Thread delivered.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> Most of the females on here have avatars of there bum or knickers,
> 
> Front gate ,boobs etc,tbh ide rather see these than there mugs,which might
> 
> Not be up to much anyways:lol:


Lol oi....we won't bite so don't go there!

However we would rather see faces than little weeeeenerrrrrs :lol:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> See so no need all the pictures are our Avis
> 
> Job done
> 
> Thread delivered.


Nah. Need high res. not adequate.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Nah. Need high res. not adequate.


Hahah you're not getting anything

!!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

7 more likes and you've gained your required [email protected] bank op


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Gone through 4 pages and no pics of birds, that's 5 minutes I'll never get back mg:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, good thread. I would be happy to oblige, just let me get another 5 or 6% BF off first


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Gone through 4 pages and no pics of birds, that's 5 minutes I'll never get back mg:


Lol!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Gone through 4 pages and no pics of birds, that's 5 minutes I'll never get back mg:


But we hadn't hit 40 likes so...


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

daffodil said:


> Lol, good thread. I would be happy to oblige, just let me get another 5 or 6% BF off first


THATS THE SPIRIT! Honestly, I don't see why everyone is freaking out over selfies? Haha. If a girl uploaded a selfie showing their progress, I would fully rate them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

daffodil said:


> Lol, good thread. I would be happy to oblige, just let me get another 5 or 6% BF off first


That's not a problem for me, honest 

Yes I do have a msg box, and it's empty :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I suppose a bum shot won't be so bad after all it was in my journal for months????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I suppose a bum shot won't be so bad after all it was in my journal for months????


post it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> post it


Yeah minus the knickers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah minus the knickers


best reserved for AL i think :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So this thread's managed to scramble to 7 pages then.

Honestly I don't really care; personally just don't have any up to date so will have to actually take some shots. And right now can't be bothered to get up off the sofa. It's my day off gym and I'm not moving hah.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

* 8 pages now even.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

...coming to think of it.. my avatar is about 1 1/2 years old haha.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

so how many Private Mail pics have you received then OP?

excluding men obviously? :lol:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> So this thread's managed to scramble to 7 pages then.
> 
> Honestly I don't really care; personally just don't have any up to date so will have to actually take some shots. And right now can't be bothered to get up off the sofa. It's my day off gym and I'm not moving hah.


damn it.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> So this thread's managed to scramble to 7 pages then.
> 
> Honestly I don't really care; personally just don't have any up to date so will have to actually take some shots. And right now can't be bothered to get up off the sofa. It's my day off gym and I'm not moving hah.


Scramble or sprint, I'm down with the pace. Slow and steady wins the race. (That probably would make a good rhyming bar in a rap track)

Haha awesome, post me a really puffy, high carb, re feed selfie.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


> so how many Private Mail pics have you received then OP?
> 
> excluding men obviously? :lol:


Hahah man, I'm dry. I'm legit not even trying to be creepy with this thread though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kristina said:


> ...coming to think of it.. my avatar is about 1 1/2 years old haha.


Are you still in shape?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Are you still in shape?


I reckon she's been on a 1 1/2 year bulk and is flexing a strong 250lbs


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

SJL1990 said:


> I reckon she's been on a 1 1/2 year bulk and is flexing a strong 250lbs


Recon strong couch potatoing lol.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

5 more to go...


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh see what u did there sunshine!! Said all the pervs are gone then sneaked to my album for the latest peek oh reeeeeally!! Lol...thank you very kind of ya to say so. Tbh I don't care about putting one up not assed one way or the other I work hard for it why shouldn't I but 2 things tho one is I can't do it I havnt a clue on here. Two..rude men and bitchy girls..I just find it frustrating on here coz when they start with all the crap I can't type fast enough I prefer say it to my face well they prob wouldn't because I tell them about themselves but when u can't that gets toooooooo frustrating. And :yawn:


Stefan carefully approached the resting cougars. . . .

"No trust me, . . I can pet it,. . " he said.

"Don't do that, bro." said Gary Matt

"No seriously, look-it, I can, . .. . , I can, . . "

"Don't do that, Bro. . . "

"It's got my arm, it's got my arm, it's got . . "

"That ain't his arm, bro...." said Merkleman.

"I TOLD him not to do that, Bro..."

lol :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> I reckon she's been on a 1 1/2 year bulk and is flexing a strong 250lbs





mal said:


> Are you still in shape?


Hahahaha.

Ohhhhhh the mystery!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Ohhhhhh the mystery!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mal said:


> Recon strong couch potatoing lol.


Strong 1 1/2 year rest day lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I need to clean my diet up too,,to many hobnobs...feel fat.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mal said:


> I need to clean my diet up too,,to many hobnobs...feel fat.


is there really such a thing as too many? 

Mind you with the diet I am on, one would be nice. 3000+ cals and no biscuits, something is very wrong with the world... :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

3 to go...


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Last time I checked, we now have 40 likes......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Stefan carefully approached the resting cougars. . . .
> 
> "No trust me, . . I can pet it,. . " he said.
> 
> ...


Oi 'resting cougars' ? Cougars don't rest they pounce and when they do u know u been cougered...grrrrowwwwwl


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Last time I checked, we now have 40 likes......


This thread should be closed it's **** ...just saying.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This thread should be closed it's **** ...just saying.


Hahahahaha......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Hahahahaha......


And ps..why do the girls have to do gym selfies..u guys did bathroom ones with clutter round the bath bedroom ones with unmade beds etc not a gym in site or any equipment so I can only conclude from this these six packs are photoshopped and until we get to the bottom of it no girls in gym selfies ....only fair.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> And ps..why do the girls have to do gym selfies..u guys did bathroom ones with clutter round the bath bedroom ones with unmade beds etc not a gym in site or any equipment so I can only conclude from this these six packs are photoshopped and until we get to the bottom of it no girls in gym selfies ....only fair.


You can take the selfies where ever you want. Picking up some parsnips and instant coffee from the Tesco Local? Fine, take a selfie there. At your Nan's house eating a slice of her famous battenburg? Selfie time! Getting your feet measured in one of those weird machines in Clark's? Yeah, selfie approved.

Doesn't matter where you take them, he only thing I'm moderating are he forms of criticism given. If a lady uploads a selfie, fair play, as it takes a lot to upload a selfie for a critique in a male dominated forum. I would like to think that most people on here will have the decency and empathy to understand this, and therefore, make appropriate comments that the user uploading that image will find useful in bettering themselves.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Thread is frigid and insecure


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> I would like to think that most people on here will have the decency and empathy to understand this, and therefore, make appropriate comments that the user uploading that image will find useful in bettering themselves.


sounds like a womens physique competion. All we need is some judges and the ifbb to sanction it and we're sorted my man. Lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> sounds like a womens physique competion. All we need is some judges and the ifbb to sanction it and we're sorted my man. Lol


Haha may as well submit request for specific MALE/FEMALE physique thread section. Judges can be pro-card registered members on UK-M ... End of the submissions results in some form of award.... Like a expenses paid cheat meal to an all you can eat :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I think this thread was at least partially inspired by my comments somewhere else  Time I joined in!

It's something I've noticed on every forum I've ever been on. If a woman posts pics of herself there have to be a precise set of circumstances for it to be acceptable; it's a specifically created selfie thread, the female forum member has been hounded for pics for ages, the female forum member is supposed to make appropriate levels of self depreciating statements before and after the post.

If a female poster shares self pics outside of these rules she is considered fair game to be taken down a peg or three as she is obviously an attention whore, arrogant, loves herself etc or she's a fake and it's not her 

On here though there are more opportunities for selfies to be acceptable than on most forums, you're just going to get ridiculed if you get it wrong and do it in the wrong thread lol.

N.B: Pics that include face not just body parts are even more dangerous, people can appreciate a good rack or ass if it's faceless but if you include face too you get extra "she thinks she's something special" points :tongue:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I think this thread was at least partially inspired by my comments somewhere else  Time I joined in!
> 
> It's something I've noticed on every forum I've ever been on. If a woman posts pics of herself there have to be a precise set of circumstances for it to be acceptable; it's a specifically created selfie thread, the female forum member has been hounded for pics for ages, the female forum member is supposed to make appropriate levels of self depreciating statements before and after the post.
> 
> ...


we're all best mates really. It's the iron that gives us a close bond.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I think this thread was at least partially inspired by my comments somewhere else  Time I joined in!
> 
> It's something I've noticed on every forum I've ever been on. If a woman posts pics of herself there have to be a precise set of circumstances for it to be acceptable; it's a specifically created selfie thread, the female forum member has been hounded for pics for ages, the female forum member is supposed to make appropriate levels of self depreciating statements before and after the post.
> 
> ...





Captain lats said:


> we're all best mates really. It's the iron that gives us a close bond.


What @Captainlats said!

I think it's about time people just got a grip and took the plunge.

It's not POF, Tinder,..... Grinder? Or any of those. If gay marriage can be accepted as an equality... Why shouldn't a females selfie on a BB Forum?! It makes no sense.

If ANYTHING I think men are more self absorbent when it comes to taking selfies "Just a quick pump at the gym LOL" accompanied by cringe worthy topless shot posing I front of the camera etc... As in.... How many selfies did it take you to get that one shot you're happy with?!

This is something we are ALL guilty of, and I feel if you have worked for it then you OWN the right to show off the body you have created.

Does one even lift?! Yeah... This is just a joke but STILL there are some people that might be stoked they increased 2.5 on their flat bench or gained a mm to their biceps... Who really cares. I support the notion of "Heavy lifting = healthy living"

That doesn't just apply to aesthetic/physical value but also MENTALLY. To have a community that supports your goals whatever they may be I terms of attaining that physique, that 1RM, that new PB etc is so ring I fully back.

If a girl posts up a pic of her face and her body on here, I WILL rate it... Not because you have a fine rack, or a hot face (GREAT if you do, I will probs get regular bonors over you) but it's not an essential criteria that needs to be filled.

So don't feel intimidated to post one... Why should you?! Who cares what other people think... NIKE - JUST DO IT


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't feel intimidated to post one.

I'm just saying I expect to sometimes fall foul and end up with a backlash. I posted a pic in response to you the other day and thought better of it when I got a bizarre insult in response from a member I'd never encountered before on here. I no doubt deserved it because I posted a selfie unasked and outside of a selfies thread... lol.

I'm just pointing out the psychology of why women's self pics are so badly received sometimes


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> What @Captainlats said!
> 
> I think it's about time people just got a grip and took the plunge.
> 
> ...


I read this topic all these days, I just wanna say that personally I m not scared to post any pics of myself because Im proud of what i ve done so far.

I post my pics on instagram aswell, got a bunch of followers on fb , my friendlist there is low tho i dont keep ppl there just for the "likes" and i dont wanna get spammed with msgs from strangers.

I also post motivation pictures and trying to make ppl follow my lifestyle and im happy because many ppl ask me everyday how i managed to lose so much weight and they ask me for my help.

If I hadnt lose so many kgs I wouldnt consider posting all these pics anyway. So i dont blame the girls for not wanting to post any pics.

You cannot force a woman take selfies, this forum is full of men, and i see for example when i post a photo of myself here, more comments are "cheeky" and they are not like the comments a guy receives when posting a photo.

So if I were you I would think of how Id fix the " behavior of men" not " how to convince girls posting pics here."


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I think a picture/selfie/progress/motivation thread would be good however it needs to be strictly moderated and any off topic or insulting needs stamped on .

would be nice if the trolls fcuked off and stopped goading members into arguments and it would be great to see more positive posts on here .


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oi 'resting cougars' ? Cougars don't rest they pounce and when they do u know u been cougered...grrrrowwwwwl


"My word, . . he walks among them. . . "


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

This thread is not going to me post a pic. If I ever do, it would be when I've made more visible progress. Don't blame some women for not doing it tbh, @Lotte and @gymlady are right about the assumptions people make when a girl posts a pic. On a site full of men pics of topless, some even nearly naked I'm surprised at the difference in response vs a girl posting a pic in her gym crop top and shorts.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I read this topic all these days, I just wanna say that personally I m not scared to post any pics of myself because Im proud of what i ve done so far.
> 
> I post my pics on instagram aswell, got a bunch of followers on fb , my friendlist there is low tho i dont keep ppl there just for the "likes" and i dont wanna get spammed with msgs from strangers.
> 
> ...


And how do you think this stigma attached to all of these men will change if no one does anything about it and just decides to be boxed in?

Example: I post up a pic.... Girl comments "Sexy abs"... Boy comments "Great physique dude, keep it up"

BIG FVCKING DEAL.

Do I really care if I get a "cheeky" comment?! no?! Why should I? Is this lady going to ovulate through my computer screen and suffocate me in 3 million tons of girl spunk?!? No. Will she hunt me down, chop me up, and BBQ my dick to eat? MAYBE if we were in Germany, idk... But the likelihood of that actually happening is very slim.

Why does anyone care that much about a comment, that isn't necessarily negative? ... The whole "forcing" thing... Well, I'm hardly twisting any girls virtual arm here, and I'm sure if I were I'd be banned by now. If you really think that what I am doing is unacceptable, then fine, that's a matter of opinion and I'm sorry for you that you feel that way... I think if you were to look at this from a more obtuse perspective, you would understand that I am actually trying to promote femininity, equal rights, and putting my neck on the line for borderline White Knighting... And ain't nobody got time for that.

If you present yourself in the open forum and some dude makes an inappropriate comment... Tell a mod, they will sort them out. I think it's ridiculous to think that only girls get self conscious about these sort of issues "Ohhhh ALLLLL of the PERVY MEN!"...... So what... You think guys don't have weird PERVY girls? I can tell you I have had my fair share of pervy girls. Allow double standards, man. That's just stereotyping, that's like saying a woman isn't capable of raping a man? Or domestic violence is something that only happens to women.

Personally, I find the less I give a **** about what someone thinks of my looks, the less they seem to care and then they soon get bored of looking at ways to insult me.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ewen said:


> I think a picture/selfie/progress/motivation thread would be good however it needs to be strictly moderated and any off topic or insulting needs stamped on .
> 
> would be nice if the trolls fcuked off and stopped goading members into arguments and it would be great to see more positive posts on here .


YES! Positivity is KEY!



Charlie14 said:


> This thread is not going to me post a pic. If I ever do, it would be when I've made more visible progress. Don't blame some women for not doing it tbh, @Lotte and @gymlady are right about the assumptions people make when a girl posts a pic. On a site full of men pics of topless, some even nearly naked I'm surprised at the difference in response vs a girl posting a pic in her gym crop top and shorts.


Great, well you're in luck! no one is pestering you for pics, so I wouldn't worry.

Apart from which, if you bothered to read all of the arguments made, then perhaps your perception of the ultimate goal would be clarified for you, instead of you assuming all the weird men want pics of you foaming at the gash with tiger print underwear on and sucking on a Chubb Chubb lollipop.

That is not what this is about. @ewen made a valid point, and this thread (or potential thread) would need to be moderated. If anything, what the majority of us are trying to get at is... Well, boosting the positivity in threads such as this along with supporting everyone!


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> YES! Positivity is KEY!
> 
> Great, well you're in luck! no one is pestering you for pics, so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> ...


Where did I say that? This is what some of the other posters touched on about thinking girls posting pics are arrogant. I don't assume people are going to 'foam at the gash', its the negativity I was referring to. This thread is 8 pages long and has a lot of essays. I only skimmed but I found myself agreeing with some from both the girls and guys on here.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Where's these selfies then?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> BIG FVCKING DEAL.


Chillax Bro! Not sure why this topic has gotten you a bit tense, but anyway, I thought it was intended as a laugh and a cheeky request for pics.

I don't generally do many selfies as I'm a photographer (Struggle not to overdo it on the composition etc and then it doesn't really count as a "selfie") and I did a couple of years modelling so I've got plenty of pics I'm already happy with, but which also don't count as "selfies" 

Nonetheless I'll post the first one. Here's a very special selfie of me dying my hair


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lotte said:


> Chillax Bro! Not sure why this topic has gotten you a bit tense, but anyway, I thought it was intended as a laugh and a cheeky request for pics.
> 
> I don't generally do many selfies as I'm a photographer (Struggle not to overdo it on the composition etc and then it doesn't really count as a "selfie") and I did a couple of years modelling so I've got plenty of pics I'm already happy with, but which also don't count as "selfies"
> 
> ...


nice shape and i like red hair :thumbup1:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Chillax Bro! Not sure why this topic has gotten you a bit tense, but anyway, I thought it was intended as a laugh and a cheeky request for pics.
> 
> I don't generally do many selfies as I'm a photographer (Struggle not to overdo it on the composition etc and then it doesn't really count as a "selfie") and I did a couple of years modelling so I've got plenty of pics I'm already happy with, but which also don't count as "selfies"
> 
> ...


very tone  and also love the red hair  are you slightly pushing your bum out lol ?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

micky12 said:


> very tone  and also love the red hair  are you slightly pushing your bum out lol ?


As if I would take a photo without sticking my @rse out! I was a bit, but it's partly the effect of those awesome Freddy jeans I've got on, they make @rses look amazeballs


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol. I was totally stalked by a German girl. Actual, the Polizei officer that got assigned to this case referred to it as being hunted. Not so much funny.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lotte said:


> As if I would take a photo without sticking my @rse out! I was a bit, but it's partly the effect of those awesome Freddy jeans I've got on, they make @rses look amazeballs


hahah i like your style girl , yeah freddy jean's or no freedy jean's you can tell you do squat's


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Chillax Bro! Not sure why this topic has gotten you a bit tense, but anyway, I thought it was intended as a laugh and a cheeky request for pics.
> 
> I don't generally do many selfies as I'm a photographer (Struggle not to overdo it on the composition etc and then it doesn't really count as a "selfie") and I did a couple of years modelling so I've got plenty of pics I'm already happy with, but which also don't count as "selfies"
> 
> ...


Fabulous! On a side note to what I think earlier comments, make sure your address/anything that could be used to locate you, isn't lurking in the back ground of your photo. As a former analyst, I can tell you, it takes as little as a reflection of mail/an Aldi bag/ or even a window scene for yahoo's to find you. Let's have fun, but let's do it safely.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

On another side note, here at Male Headquarters, we're tracking this thread around the clock. We'd like to dually note that we're at 146 Likes and we'd like Lotte's membership status upgraded to Silver.

That is all.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

daffodil said:


> Lol, good thread. I would be happy to oblige, just let me get another 5 or 6% BF off first


not long to go now... I've lost 0.4% so far!! lol :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

daffodil said:


> not long to go now... I've lost 0.4% so far!! lol :thumb:


you should just do a before an after one to show off your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Del Boy 01 said:


> you should just do a before an after one to show off your progress :thumbup1:


The before is my avatar pic  can see there's no definition in my arms there.... rest of my body is pretty simular atm :-(


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

daffodil said:


> The before is my avatar pic  can see there's no definition in my arms there.... rest of my body is pretty simular atm :-(


you look slim in your avi,ide guess size 8-10...ide concentrate on building muscle before trying to lose

more bf,,just my opinion, easier way to get the look you want.


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Chillax Bro! Not sure why this topic has gotten you a bit tense, but anyway, I thought it was intended as a laugh and a cheeky request for pics.
> 
> I don't generally do many selfies as I'm a photographer (Struggle not to overdo it on the composition etc and then it doesn't really count as a "selfie") and I did a couple of years modelling so I've got plenty of pics I'm already happy with, but which also don't count as "selfies"
> 
> ...


12 pages in and it has begun! Well worth the wait.

All, just take it as the cheeky thread that it is  .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> You can take the selfies where ever you want. Picking up some parsnips and instant coffee from the Tesco Local? Fine, take a selfie there. At your Nan's house eating a slice of her famous battenburg? Selfie time! Getting your feet measured in one of those weird machines in Clark's? Yeah, selfie approved.
> 
> Doesn't matter where you take them, he only thing I'm moderating are he forms of criticism given. If a lady uploads a selfie, fair play, as it takes a lot to upload a selfie for a critique in a male dominated forum. I would like to think that most people on here will have the decency and empathy to understand this, and therefore, make appropriate comments that the user uploading that image will find useful in bettering themselves.


We gotta love ya sweet talk...but were still not doing it lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Thread is frigid and insecure


How so?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> We gotta love ya sweet talk...but were still not doing it lol


eeee come on girl what's the worst that could happen ? you get load's of stalkers , never ending attention


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

daffodil said:


> The before is my avatar pic  can see there's no definition in my arms there.... rest of my body is pretty simular atm :-(


your avi pic look's good a very good base to work on , as said i would work on building/toning the muscle with weight's as sllim as you are already, gaining mucsle and maintaining it use's a LOT of calories more than you think

4 good exercises you can do are 1 , squat's , 2, dead lifts , 3 ''under hand ''close grip chin ups , 4 ''over hand '' wide grip chin ups , seated cable row's wide/close grip them alone will work most of your muscles and give you really good shape and burn that BF off which by the look's of it isn't much

also as said stick a journal up this way you can look back month's or even yrs ltr when you need that bit of motivation look back at what you have achieved

all the best


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We gotta love ya sweet talk...but were still not doing it lol


Haha a little sweet talk goes a long way. Jokes aside though, I Repped @Lotte for at least making the effort... And she practically did it on her own accord, no fussing, and I can safely say she's looking great! Not the best shot in order to see muscular development? But a good start none the less... And she recovered 0 hate


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Not the best shot in order to see muscular development? But a good start none the less...


Ohhhhh, I didn't realise it was about muscles, not just selfies. I already posted a muscles selfie in the "post a recent pic of you" thread :tongue:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Ohhhhh, I didn't realise it was about muscles, not just selfies. I already posted a muscles selfie in the "post a recent pic of you" thread :tongue:


Ohhhhh hahaha, nah, I meant like gym selfies/physique critique selfies etc. If you got me twisted, I assume all the other girls must assume what you thought haha. Well... Fair play!!! Even better for you! BONUS POINTS! 11/10


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Ohhhhh hahaha, nah, I meant like gym selfies/physique critique selfies etc. If you got me twisted, I assume all the other girls must assume what you thought haha. Well... Fair play!!! Even better for you! BONUS POINTS! 11/10


Yeah but I didn't see any of the ladies having trouble posting their physique selfies in the "post a recent pic of you" thread, which was why I assumed this topic was about a different kind of selfies!?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Yeah but I didn't see any of the ladies having trouble posting their physique selfies in the "post a recent pic of you" thread, which was why I assumed this topic was about a different kind of selfies!?


Haha I thought that was just a thread for people to post normal selfies!? Oh well. You've set the bar... You're the queen of selfies right about now, so it's cool.... We will anoint this the thread of regular selfies then.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Back progress selfie 










Sun burnt selfie lol yes @Skye666 I know TAN LINES LOL


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Back progress selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back is looking good in first pic  but ouch ouch ouch i feel your pain as i get sun burn every bloody yr with out fail , i find baby lotion kept in fridge help's and plenty water


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

micky12 said:


> back is looking good in first pic  but ouch ouch ouch i feel your pain as i get sun burn every bloody yr with out fail , i find baby lotion kept in fridge help's and plenty water


Thanks I'll keep it in mind I burn like a bitch

Only have to look at a picture of a sun and i burn lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lotte said:


> As if I would take a photo without sticking my @rse out! I was a bit, but it's partly the effect of those awesome Freddy jeans I've got on, they make @rses look amazeballs


looking class chick wats the story wiv these freddi jeans


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> looking class chick wats the story wiv these freddi jeans


They're a bit pricey but they have this structure going on that makes @rses look eyepopping;

*Pic from google*


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> They're a bit pricey but they have this structure going on that makes @rses look eyepopping;
> 
> *Pic from google*
> 
> View attachment 149720


Sh1t I gotta get me some of those


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lotte said:


> They're a bit pricey but they have this structure going on that makes @rses look eyepopping;
> 
> *Pic from google*
> 
> View attachment 149720


and they guarantee a butt like that??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> and they guarantee a butt like that??


They better do or am demanding a refund


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> They better do or am demanding a refund


Don't think you'll have any trouble on that front


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> They better do or am demanding a refund


ah sure u u wee minx already got that


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ok more back selfies since mrssalv started I took some pics aswell


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> ok more back selfies since mrssalv started I took some pics aswell
> 
> View attachment 149721
> 
> ...


You've gotta a good butt too


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gymlady said:


> ok more back selfies since mrssalv started I took some pics aswell
> 
> View attachment 149721
> 
> ...


that pose wud luk gud wiv a wee black thong lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ah sure u u wee minx already got that


Lol I need some more junk Init!! Lol


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> that pose wud luk gud wiv a wee black thong lol


hahhaahhah


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lotte said:


> They're a bit pricey but they have this structure going on that makes @rses look eyepopping;
> 
> *Pic from google*
> 
> View attachment 149720


no you did'nt :drool:

edit don't be so modest pic from google my @****


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

gymlady said:


> ok more back selfies since mrssalv started I took some pics aswell
> 
> View attachment 149721
> 
> ...


hahah it's only cause it's leg's and **** day lol let's see selfie's on chest day hahaha

looking good girl !!!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

micky12 said:


> no you did'nt :drool:
> 
> edit don't be so modest pic from google mare @****


LOL! I'll never be that tanned


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some good looking females on here


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Some great conditioned sexy females on here especially Lotte.............................. Ding dong!!!!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Some finger lickin' chicken on this forum.
> 
> Came for boobs though so I'm a little upset.


Yes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Back progress selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way u thought I might point out tan lines when infact I'm thinking.......mmmmm no bra!! Lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

micky12 said:


> eeee come on girl what's the worst that could happen ? you get load's of stalkers , never ending attention


Lol..nah I'm only playing ....I won't be putting up in here tho I'm never good at doing things on demand..and as iv said their in my album I'm happy for folk to go perv, look, assess or critique as they choose


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I need some more junk Init!! Lol


Yep hardest to get for me, ass and legs soooooooo stubborn.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yep hardest to get for me, ass and legs soooooooo stubborn.


May end up resulting to implants


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Right, you can see my face in my avi and I've posted this selfie before so may as well post in here, my contribution from my last comp 5 months ago.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> May end up resulting to implants


I'd love ass implants but would be worried they might pop when I sit down.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Right, you can see my face in my avi and I've posted this selfie before so may as well post in here, my contribution from my last comp 5 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 149760


Wow look amazing keeks...what category?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Why are you women trying to hide your faces? It's a body building forum and its about bodies and looking good. You all work hard getting your bodies how u want them so show them off. It's not a dating site so know ones going to say anything about your looks. Your all beautiful so there u go.

Yeah OP made this out to be a sort of Pervy thread but that's just having a laugh.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Right, you can see my face in my avi and I've posted this selfie before so may as well post in here, my contribution from my last comp 5 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 149760


wow you just brought some fire to the thread. Sorry i didn't post this sooner but i passed out from heat.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Right, you can see my face in my avi and I've posted this selfie before so may as well post in here, my contribution from my last comp 5 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 149760


Very impressive , Very fit and sexy think you would suit red hair better though :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Why are you women trying to hide your faces? It's a body building forum and its about bodies and looking good. You all work hard getting your bodies how u want them so show them off. It's not a dating site so know ones going to say anything about your looks. Your all beautiful so there u go.
> 
> Yeah OP made this out to be a sort of Pervy thread but that's just having a laugh.


Probably tge same reason you hide your face .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ewen said:


> Probably tge same reason you hide your face .


Different for us tho lol. I seen the threads when blokes put their faces on and get ripped into. What was his name pinkpolkadots or something when he put his pics up lol.

I havent got the body to put a pic up of on here but when i do ill show my mush in it


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

micky12 said:


> 4 good exercises you can do are 1 , squat's , 2, dead lifts , 3 ''under hand ''close grip chin ups , 4 ''over hand '' wide grip chin ups , seated cable row's wide/close grip them alone will work most of your muscles and give you really good shape and burn that BF off which by the look's of it isn't much


thank you, some good advice


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sh1t I gotta get me some of those


me too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Wow look amazing keeks...what category?


Thank you. I compete in the toned figure class, maybe in a few years possibly bodyfitness but I'll see how things go.



Captain lats said:


> wow you just brought some fire to the thread. Sorry i didn't post this sooner but i passed out from heat.


 :lol: :thumb:



micky12 said:


> Very impressive , Very fit and sexy think you would suit red hair better though :thumb:


Thank you. Years ago I had really short hair and did go red for a few weeks but everyone said I suited blonde more so went back and stayed the same since.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Right, you can see my face in my avi and I've posted this selfie before so may as well post in here, my contribution from my last comp 5 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 149760


WUT?!

You could probably lay me out with one punch and beat me at an arm wrestle haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> WUT?!
> 
> You could probably lay me out with one punch and beat me at an arm wrestle haha


Lol, no chance, I've very little strength atall, working on it though.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'd love ass implants but would be worried they might pop when I sit down.


Do not do that.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Do not do that.


Haha to the point. You tell that woman!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Lol, no chance, I've very little strength atall, working on it though.


Rated either way. Great physique! Great selfie contribution.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

TOO MANY POSTS, TOO MANY MANY POSTS! WE NEED FEMALE SELFIES IN HERE!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha to the point. You tell that woman!


We actually have a chick at work that did it. It's weird. I guess if done properly it would have been great, butt uh, . . not so great on her.

I guess you would run the same risk of having a botched boob job.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> Rated either way. Great physique! Great selfie contribution.


Thank you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> TOO MANY POSTS, TOO MANY MANY POSTS! WE NEED FEMALE SELFIES IN HERE!


Lol...too many men in here?? U think?? Men u say?? :lol: there's a few not too many


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Stefan's Log

Day . . . 47

"Afta being dragged into the Cougar's Den, by my . . . . arm. I feel the Cougars are starting to except me. Lovlelady and Lotte brings me large dead animals as gifts. The other one humps me.

Aggressively.

It's best I just lie here during."

"I feel GaryMatt and Merlkeman are assembling a search party. . . . ."

:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Stefan's Log
> 
> Day . . . 47
> 
> ...


If u continue with ur cougar stories u will get more than 'tapped' from further than a mile away and it will NOT be the pleasant 'tapping' u expected.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> If u continue with ur cougar stories u will get more than 'tapped' from further than a mile away and it will NOT be the pleasant 'tapping' u expected.


I checked ur piccies.. looking shamazin


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

:blush:

Yes ma'am.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> I checked ur piccies.. looking shamazin


Arrr thanx Hun kind of ya :thumbup1:


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought this thread was a bit desperate initially, but after seeing kristina's avi


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

so much LOL in this thread.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> I thought this thread was a bit desperate initially, but after seeing kristina's avi


In. ha!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> I thought this thread was a bit desperate initially, but after seeing kristina's avi


She doesn't know it yet, but the AVI switch is going to give her a world of peverted hell on here


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> She doesn't know it yet, but the AVI switch is going to give her a world of peverted hell on here


Who's?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Yep. Noticed.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Who's?


 @kristina



GaryMatt said:


> Yep. Noticed.


Currently loving your AVI rotation of all things military. Keepin' it warfare


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> @kristina
> 
> Currently loving your AVI rotation of all things military. Keepin' it warfare


Perverted warfare? We're not in Morocco.

Ironically it was only you who even mentioned it!

Considering my previous one was 1.5 years old, I was feeling left out haha...


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> @kristina
> 
> Currently loving your AVI rotation of all things military. Keepin' it warfare


Think I'm gonna rotate some sharks in.


----------

